# Brink's last days on WB. Goodbye all



## Brink (Apr 30, 2016)

I had two messages on my phone today. Apparently, the IRS is suing me, and if I don't pay them soon, I will be thrown in jail.
I called them back and explained that if @Kevin sent me my go away $'s, I could send it to them. They're not buying it. 
So, by not paying me to leave, I will be leaving and getting locked up.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2016)

They don't take bananas do they?


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 30, 2016)

I have received the same message and asked them to call my Lawyer named Brink

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 30, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> They don't take bananas do they?



I'm not giving up my bananas

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 30, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> I have received the same message and asked them to call my Lawyer named Brink



GRRRRR!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 30, 2016)

Ha, that's funny, I got 3 calls yesterday saying the same thing! I guess you don't have to have a tail for them to sue you! Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 30, 2016)

Tony said:


> Ha, that's funny, I got 3 calls yesterday saying the same thing! I guess you don't have to have a tail for them to sue you! Tony



Tails are stoopid

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 30, 2016)

We have been getting that message once or twice a day for a month............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 30, 2016)

Is this inappropriate?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2016)

SENC said:


> Is this inappropriate?



No0y at all! No more Brink it's time to PAWWWWDEEEEE!



I do think someone should go visit him though. He might be a PITA but he's our PITA. We need to take him some nanners and Nat Geo mags each month.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Apr 30, 2016)

Kevin said:


> No0y at all! No more Brink it's time to PAWWWWDEEEEE!
> 
> 
> 
> I do think someone should go visit him though. He might be a PITA but he's our PITA. We need to take him some nanners and Nat Geo mags each month.



PETA?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 30, 2016)

You'll miss me when I'm gone!

But then,

You've missed me with every shot so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 30, 2016)

If there is any seriousness to your post. They will work with you, they did me. Man I hated it though I don't think they deserve spit! I despise seeing my hard earned money go corrupt..... ANyway good luck Brink and if you can stick it to them more power to you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> If there is any seriousness to your post. They will work with you, they did me. Man I hated it though I don't think they deserve spit! I despise seeing my hard earned money go corrupt..... ANyway good luck Brink and if you can stick it to them more power to you.



I'm pretty sure he's referring to the phone scam going around now - not to be confused with the legalized IRS scam.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 30, 2016)

OK I had no idea but I do LOVE your take on it!


----------



## Brink (Apr 30, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> OK I had no idea but I do LOVE your take on it!



FYI, the IRS NEVER calls its victims. They do everything via mail, until the person initiates a phone call. 
If you ever receive a message that they are going to sue and/or toss you in jail, it's a scam.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2016)

Brink you're just having a bad day all around. First the taxman gonna toss you in a cage (where you really belong anyway) and now Tampa Bay whipping your Islanders 3 - 1. Still another period left but not looking good for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 30, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Brink you're just having a bad day all around. First the taxman gonna toss you in a cage (where you really belong anyway) and now Tampa Bay whipping your Islanders 3 - 1. Still another period left but not looking good for them.



Why you watching ice-golf-soccer? Ice is cold

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2016)

Brink said:


> Why you watching ice-golf-soccer? Ice is cold



Ain't watching. Listening in the car. Me like hockey.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2016)

I haven't followed the Islanders this year because they aren't really the Islanders anymore. Well, it's technically on the Isalnd but there's a world of difference between Nassau county and Brooklyn. 

Anyway the announcer said they have had quite a few comeback victories this year. It also sounds like the offficiating in this game sucks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 30, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I haven't followed the Islanders this year because they aren't really the Islanders anymore. Well, it's technically on the Isalnd but there's a world of difference between Nassau county and Brooklyn.
> 
> Anyway the announcer said they have had quite a few comeback victories this year. It also sounds like the offficiating in this game sucks.



Yes, but Barclay center is way better venue than Nausea colliseum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2016)

Brink said:


> Yes, but Barclay center is way better venue than Nausea colliseum



I can't remember the name of the show I think it was one of those shows that each week showcases a different scam artist. Speaking of scams lol. Remember the Texan that nearly pulled off buying the Islanders (within like 15 minutes) and building them a new coliseum? The remarkable thing was if he had pulled it off, the people who know sports franchises say he would been able to turn a profit right away new stadium and all. It was an incredible story but he put a bad taste of Texas in the mouths of Islander fans. If I ever go to an Islander game up yonder I am definitely gonna say I am from By Own.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 30, 2016)

Kevin said:


>



At what point does the doc call CPS?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 30, 2016)

Stoopid monkeys


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 30, 2016)

I like the words on bottom ... So I can sing along ...


----------



## Brink (Apr 30, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> I like the words on bottom ... So I can sing along ...



I can't read that fast


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 30, 2016)

Dang that one was pretty blood thirsty ... Going to have nightmares tonight 


Brink said:


> Stoopid monkeys


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2016)

Brink said:


> I can't read that fast



Stay in your cage and eat your nanners. You'll be fine. .


----------

